# Linee Guida

## Cazzantonio

Anche se questo è un subforum del forum principale italiano le linee guida valgono anche qui  :Rolling Eyes: 

Vi invito come sempre a leggerle e pertanto vi posto il link per risparmiarvi la fatica di andare sul forum principale   :Wink: 

LINEE GUIDA

Il subforum "Risorse italiane" è destinato a raccogliere ogni tipo di howto, tip e qualsiasi risorsa utile per gli utenti italiani della distribuzione Gentoo.

Ogni topic che non verrà considerato "documentazione" verrà spostato nella sezione del forum più opportuna.

Per il resto se avete in mente di scrivere della documentazione siete i benvenuti   :Smile:  . Badate solo ad usare bene il bbcode per rendere il post più leggibile (e badate anche a produrre della documentazione di qualità ovviamente   :Wink:  )

Buona fruizione del forum  :Wink: 

Seguono alcuni link utili:

FAQ

Una raccolta di faq.

TOOLS

Le creazioni di script fatti dalla comunita' italiana di gentoo.

RISORSE

Documentazione Gentoo Linux: documentazione ufficiale gentoo (in italiano)

Gentoo Weekly Newsletter: tradotta in italiano

Documentazione Wiki in italiano: lo wiki di gentoo-italia.net (tradotto)

Documentazione Wiki in inglese: lo wiki ufficiale in inglese (probabilmente più completo)

#gentoo-it su irc.freenode.net: la chat ufficiale di gentoo

#gentoo su irc.azzurra.org: la chat di gentoo su azzurra

Documentazione Varia: un bell'elenco di documentazione, da leggere sia quando non avete nulla da fare, sia quando siete nei guai  :Cool: 

Gentoo Italia: il sito di gentoo-italia.net

Gentoo.it: il sito di gentoo.it

Raccolta di IDE e documentazione per programmare: Il post offre una serie di spunti ai programmatori che dispongono anche di una nutrita schiera di nuovi forum relativi alla programmazione in cui chiedere e approfondire gli argomenti senza il timore di essere [OT]!

VARIE

L'importanza del Bug Report: Questo post ha lo scopo di "sensibilizzare" ed esortare gli utenti al bug report. 

Sigle - neologismi - slang: un pratico dizionario per capire le sigle e i neologismi comunemente usati nel forum. 

----------

